# How do i tighten up lower chest?



## TexasBeast47 (May 8, 2007)

when i flew i have a line of fat on my lower chest. ive been doing lots of decline but cant seem to get rid of it even though i have hardly any fat on me. If you know a way to help get rid of it please let me know


----------



## kinkery (May 8, 2007)

Diet, good training, cardio, and consistency!


----------



## StanUk (May 8, 2007)

When you flew? where did you fly? do you have wings or something?

Anyway you cant "spot reduce" i.e you cant "tone" up a bodypart by doing a certain excersize, bodyfat is all about calories in vs calories out, i.e diet. as frustrating as this may be, it is the truth. Do you have a picture to show what you mean? its probably nowhere near as bad as you think.


----------



## TexasBeast47 (May 8, 2007)

i can take a pic but i dont know how to post it.


----------



## glassmouth (May 8, 2007)

dips


----------



## kinkery (May 8, 2007)

glassmouth said:


> dips



i wouldn't be talking any shit if i were you


----------

